

Ask HN: Python open source projects i can contribute to - theslay

I would like to boost my programming skills by contributing to an open source project in python. I can say I&#x27;m at an intermediate level of programming(wow, still loads to learn).Not a web developer but wouldn&#x27;t mind contributing to parts that don&#x27;t require a deeper knowledge of web dev. Thanks
======
SEJeff
Come visit us at
[https://github.com/saltstack/salt](https://github.com/saltstack/salt)! We
love new contributors

------
ippisl
have a look at openhatch.org.

